# Room analysis



## colinmac (Apr 3, 2012)

Friends, I'm trying to understand measurements I've taken of an all purpose live! room.
Room size; L 5 meters x w 3.4 m x h 3.m. The room is heavily carpeted floor and 1m up the walls.
I can see modes problems around 60-100Hz & 400-800Hz with bad attenuation from 5kHz onwards.
My response is to deal with low range & mid with broadband trapping..! To gain back the sparkle frequencies
I'm planning to use curved plywood diffusers on the walls with some as clouds on the ceiling.
Reading 1 to 3 are Centre, Right, Left of room microphone height 2 meters.
Reading 4 to 4 are Centre, Right, Left of room microphone height 1.6 meters.
Tools used, Microphone earthworks QTC30, Sound card Metric Halo UNL-2. Sound cal should be loaded
but I couldn't find a calibration for the mike.
If there's a friendly expert who can throw some good advise will be much appreciated.
Thanks
Colin
file attached hopefully..!


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi Colin, while you figure out the attachments problem (which might be related to attachment size or time to upload, if it takes too long the upload might fail) I'll move this thread to the Home Audio Acoustics forum, where the folk are better qualified to comment.


----------



## colinmac (Apr 3, 2012)

John the file size 37MB you are allowed 50..!


----------



## colinmac (Apr 3, 2012)

John, can you help. How can I group all measurements in REW to make an averaging window. The purpose is so
I can upload a smaller file.
I'm using a Mac. 
colin


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

There are a few things you can do to have smaller measurement files:

Each measurement can be saved in a separate file, to do that click on the 'save as' button on the info panel for that measurement (disk icon)
You can make files with fewer measurements in them by opening the file with all the measurements, clicking the 'remove' button on some of the measurements (white cross in a red circle) then clicking 'Save All' to save that set of measurements in their own file. 
You can create an average trace by clicking the 'Average The Responses' button in the bottom left corner of the All SPL graph and save that measurement
You can tick the 'Allow 96 PPO Log Spacing' option in the Analysis Preferences Frequency Response Calculation section which will reduce the size of new measurements. It will also reduce the size of existing measurements if you select the measurement, open the IR Windows panel and click 'Apply Windows'
You can zip (compress) the mdat file and post the zip file.


----------



## colinmac (Apr 3, 2012)

Second try, Oh dear..! Perhaps an Administrator would comment ..........


----------

